# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box تحديثات :  Sptbox deluxe 20.1.2

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Sptbox deluxe 20.1.2 released!!!* *NEWS:*  ** SM-T111M  IMEI/Unlock/Flash
 * SM-A5009 Flash
* SM-A3009 Flash
* SM-G925R7 Flash
* SM-G920R7 Flash
* SM-G925R6 Flash
 * SM-G920R6 Flash
* SM-G920W8 Flash
 * SM-G925W8 Flash
* SM-G925A Flash
 * SM-G925P Flash
 * SM-G925R4 Flash
* SM-G920R4 Flash
 * SM-G925I Flash
* SM-G920I Flash
 * SM-G925D Flash
 * SM-G920D Flash
 * SM-G925L Flash
* SM-G925K Flash
 * SM-G925S Flash
 * SM-T237Z Flash
* SM-G920AZ Flash
 * SM-G920A Flash*     *Added Direct Unlock All Following Model:* - *SM-A300H, SM-A300FU, SM-A300F, SM-A300G, SM-A300M, SM-A300Y*
- *SM-A500F, SM-A500FU, SM-A500G, SM-A500H, SM-A500M, SM-A500XZ*
- *SM-A7000, SM-A700F, SM-A700H, SM-A700FD*
- *SM-N900K, SM-N900L, SM-N900S, SM-N900V, SM-N9005, SM-N900P, SM-N900A, SM-N900T, SM-N900W8*
- *SM-N910A, SM-N910F, SM-N910P, SM-N910T, SM-N910V, SM-N910U, SM-N910W8, SM-N910G*
- *SM-G900A, SM-G900F, SM-G900I, SM-G900K, SM-G900L, SM-G900M,  SM-G900P, SM-G900S, SM-G900T, SM-G900T1, SM-G900W8, SM-G900FD,  SM-G900FG, SM-G900MD*
- *SM-G9008W, SM-G9006V, SM-G9006W, SM-G9008V, SM-G9009D, SM-G9009W*
- *SM-G357M, SM-G357F, SM-G357FZ*
- *SM-G360G, SM-G360M, SM-G360GY, SM-G360FY, SM-G360AZ, SM-G3606, SM-G3608, SM-G3609, SM-G360P, SM-G360BT*
- *SM-G386W, SM-G386T*
- *SM-G530H, SM-G530BT, SM-G530F, SM-G530M, SM-G530Y, SM-G530FZ, SM-G5308W, SM-G5309W*
- *SM-G710, SM-G710K, SM-G710L, SM-G710S, SM-G7102, SM-G7102T, SM-G7105, SM-G7105L*
- *SM-G7200, SM-G720AX, SM-G720NO, SM-G7202*
- *SM-G750A, SM-G750H, SM-G7508Q, SM-G7509*
- *SM-G870A, SM-G870F, SM-G870D, SM-G870W*
- *SM-T321, SM-T321A*
- *SM-T330, SM-T331, SM-T331C, SM-T332*
- *SM-T217A, SM-T217T, SM-T217S*
- *SM-G730A, SM-G730W8*
- *SHV-E330K, SHV-E330L, SHV-E330S*
- *GT-I8730, GT-I8730T*
- *GT-I9190, GT-I9192, GT-I9195, GT-I9195L, GT-I9195T, GT-I9197, GT-I9198*
- *GT-I9200, GT-I9205, GT-I9208*
- *GT-I9295*
- *GT-I9300I, GT-I9301I, GT-I9308I*
- *GT-I9305, GT-I9305N, GT-I9305T*
- *GT-I9505, GT-I9506*
- *GT-I9515, GT-I9515L*
- *GT-S7275, GT-S7275T, GT-S7275B, GT-S7275R, GT-S7275Y*
- *GT-S7572*
- *SGH-M819N*
- *SGH-M919, SGH-M919M, SGH-M919V*
- *SGH-I317, SGH-I317M*
- *SGH-I337, SGH-I337M, SGH-I337Z*
- *SGH-I437, SGH-I437P, SGH-I437Z*
- *SGH-I527, SGH-I527M*
- *SGH-I537*
- *SGH-I747, SGH-I747D, SGH-I747M*
- *SGH-T889, SGH-T889V*
- *SGH-T999, SGH-T999V, SGH-T999N, SGH-T999L*
- *SC-01F*
- *SC-04E*   *Alternative Download link:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *P.S: For  Direct unlock check  under Service tools TAB / QC Unlock Button No need  root . Flash file will uploaded soon.This Update Need Before 19.8.8 in  your pc.*  *BR*  *Shamseldeen Victory*

----------


## ezzat2007

تحديث ممتاز بس اتاخر

----------


## alneo

waooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------

